# 1966 GTO hood tach



## Mhgto (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm looking at a 1966 GTO that has a hood tach. Were hood tacos available as original equipment on a 66?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Mmmm hood tacos.........


----------



## Mhgto (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks, appreciate the info.
Sorry for the spelling.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

what about 67? Im thinking of adding one when we repaint. right now it is just on steering column and we have the rally clock in gauges.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

srea76 said:


> what about 67? Im thinking of adding one when we repaint. right now it is just on steering column and we have the rally clock in gauges.


Hood tach first became available in '67. They are big ones.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Hood tachs were available in 1967. You might be able to see mine in my profile pic.


----------



## hyfye (Jul 15, 2013)

*Hood tach*

Ames Performance has reproduction. They began as an option in late 67.
Socrates


----------

